

Feature Literals + Enhancements + Blocks == Properties++ - prexer
http://guidewiredevelopment.wordpress.com/2011/06/05/feature-literals-enhancements-blocks-win/

======
CountHackulus
That's a pretty creative use of reflection, really liked it.

